# 23 weeks had another ultrasound



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I had another ultrasound this week. And it looks like we will be welcoming a baby girl this kidding season! I'm so happy to have a little balance in the house it's hard being out numbered by all the guys in the house. Her big brothers are super excited to have a little sister. And Brandon is smiling ear to ear. Hopefully this means it will be a doe year for our farm!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very exciting! Congratulations! :kidred::clap:


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

congrats!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Congratulations!:balloons:arty::balloons:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh congrats!!  so happy you finally get your little girl!  :stars: :balloons: :dance:

I can't wait to see her!  you better come to at least one show so I can hold her!  :laugh:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

CONGRATS ON THE GOOD NEWS. Hope you are doing okay.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Skyla you will surely see us. I'll put on the baby pack and hit the ring! May as well start her young!

Frosty I love the farm name! We are doing good. Great big belly and all. I just rest when I need to. I'm getting irritated at times giving myself shots everyday, but it is what it is. At least I'm over the hump.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh goodie  lol! Yep  
Any name ideas yet??


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

herdqueen said:


> skyla you will surely see us. I'll put on the baby pack and hit the ring! May as well start her young!


:rofl:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

yaayyy!!! Congrats!:stars::baby:


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

My daughter completes me, congrats!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I remember that ultrasound had only gotten that good with my last son. At 5 months preg they said boy, my parents are still all like wait and see. They couldn't believe. My mom had a talk with me about the horrible name I'd chosen for a girl, Victoria Ruth Marie. Ha, mom's so funny.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

It's not set in stone, but I like the name Felicity Joy. This would make her Happy Happy Hendrickson. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I like that Erica!  it's pretty 

I love thinking of little girl names lol! When/if I have a daughter I want to name her Brooklyn and I like both Grace and Desiree as middle names  lol! I know I'm crazy :crazy:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Lol Skyla! When I was in middle school, my old best friend and I tried to plan out our entire lives. Including names for our kids. I liked the name Kylie. And Jane as a middle name. Since my initials are KJS I wanted to keep the KJ theme.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

*9 weeks left!*

Hey everyone. Hoped everyone is having a great holiday season. It has been very hectic for us but we are getting by. I had a 3d ultrasound a couple of weeks ago and I want to share. No name set in stone. Only 9 weeks left until baby of the human kind and about 8 weeks left until kidding season starts for us.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh is she adorable or what!? I think she looks like you a bit.. I can't wait to see her in person this summer!  

Oh my! Good luck with kidding so close! Let me know if you need anything


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that is so neat. Good luck.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow...way better than my old ultrasound pics


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

caprine crazy said:


> Lol Skyla! When I was in middle school, my old best friend and I tried to plan out our entire lives. Including names for our kids. I liked the name Kylie. And Jane as a middle name. Since my initials are KJS I wanted to keep the KJ theme.


My daughters name is Kiley....she's a twin and her brother is Kaleb. They both have the same initials...KRB


----------

